# 2014 Allez Smartweld Comp vs. Tarmac SL4 Sport vs. 2015 Tarmac



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

So, I had pretty much talked myself into believing that I should endure the wait and the pay almost double to go with the 2015 Tarmac because Ultegra 6800 and upgraded components made it worth it. My experience at the local shop pretty much convinced me that is absolutely the wrong move for me today (the folks were so honest; it's a really good shop btw). Based on previous conversations I had with them, they called me up and invited me in to ride the Allez Smartweld and Tarmac SL4 Sport back to back (this was my second test ride on the Tarmac SL4). We set them up identically and I took the same route which included some chipped roads with potholes, plenty of open straight roads and a couple of punchy climbs and short steep descents with a challenging turn or two. We also talked about the 2015 Tarmac. 

First, I really liked the Smartweld. It was my first time on one and that bike is a really good value for the price. The frameset is infinitely upgradeable and barely feels like it's aluminum. Very, very smooth for an aluminum bike. Bottom line though, the 2014 Tarmac blew me away again. It is just such a great bike. At the price it's at, it has to be one of the biggest values in the business. Shimano 105 is also really good value IMO. It performs just fine and does everything I need. So, I am reversing course and going with the SL4, which I feel much better about financially. I feel like I am getting a really great all out race bike at a price I feel comfortable with. It leaves me some room to start putting toward a moderately priced set of carbon clinchers like the Reynolds Assault SLG or Shimano Dura Ace C35 (both of which seem to be on sale everywhere). Putting money on the bike next payday. So glad I took them up on the offer, so excited!


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool. Happy you found something you like. Not to throw a wrench into things, but the Tarmac SL4 Sport is what, MSRP $2100? After taxes say $2250?

I know you said you prefer the ride of the Tarmac, but if I had $2250 to spend on a new bike I would go straight for the Allez E5 Smartweld frameset. No questions. $880 for it and after taxes you are probably out the door at $950. That leaves $1300 to build it up. Through online websites and other ways of getting bike parts (eBay, forum listings) you could build yourself a nice bike. Just need a groupset, handlebar, stem, bar tape, saddle and wheels + tires. 

Depending what parts you wanted to run you could get a new Shimano 5700 for around $420-450 or Shimano 6800 for $705-740. Spend $100-150 on your stem and handlebar combo. $15-20 on bar tape, $100 on a nice saddle and the rest ($300-600) on a nice wheel set and tires. That way you get the bike exactly like you want it. 

On that Tarmac Sport, eventually you are probably going to want to upgrade the brakes and wheels. If you build your bike yourself, you will upgrade it "right" from the beginning and not worry about sunk costs when a manufacturer cheaps out and down specs certain components. 

Just something worth considering before your final final decision.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> Cool. Happy you found something you like. Not to throw a wrench into things, but the Tarmac SL4 Sport is what, MSRP $2100? After taxes say $2250?
> 
> I know you said you prefer the ride of the Tarmac, but if I had $2250 to spend on a new bike I would go straight for the Allez E5 Smartweld frameset. No questions. $880 for it and after taxes you are probably out the door at $950. That leaves $1300 to build it up. Through online websites and other ways of getting bike parts (eBay, forum listings) you could build yourself a nice bike. Just need a groupset, handlebar, stem, bar tape, saddle and wheels + tires.
> 
> ...


I actually considered that option man. The Smartweld frames are sold out in my size until the 2015s start to arrive though. I also just like the feel of riding the Fact 9r Tarmac frameset a bit more. My Cervelo R3 was a personal build from the frame up and I agree 100% with what you said. If specialized sold the Tarmac 9r frameset at a decent price, I would be all over it. I will just ride it pretty much stock for a year or so, keep the stock wheels as my training/foul weather wheels once I can buy new ones (hopefully by next spring/summer). Everything else, I like and can live with really. I might grab a set of Ultegra 6800 or Campy if I see a great closeout deal along the way, but 105 is absolutely fine for a good while.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

expatbrit said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Rashadabd said:


> I actually considered that option man. The Smartweld frames are sold out in my size until the 2015s start to arrive though. I also just like the feel of riding the Fact 9r Tarmac frameset a bit more. My Cervelo R3 was a personal build from the frame up and I agree 100% with what you said. If specialized sold the Tarmac 9r frameset at a decent price, I would be all over it. I will just ride it pretty much stock for a year or so, keep the stock wheels as my training/foul weather wheels once I can buy new ones (hopefully by next spring/summer). Everything else, I like and can live with really. I might grab a set of Ultegra 6800 or Campy if I see a great closeout deal along the way, but 105 is absolutely fine for a good while.


Gotcha. Yeah if you need the frame soon, it will be hard to wait until the fall for the '15s to start coming in. 

Last question, have you considered a used frame? I see SL3 S-Works going on eBay for $1000-1300. Even seen some go for under $1000. If you are willing to go with a used frame that opens a few other doors. But I understand if you don't want to go that route. 

What happens to the R3? Just want a second bike?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> Gotcha. Yeah if you need the frame soon, it will be hard to wait until the fall for the '15s to start coming in.
> 
> Last question, have you considered a used frame? I see SL3 S-Works going on eBay for $1000-1300. Even seen some go for under $1000. If you are willing to go with a used frame that opens a few other doors. But I understand if you don't want to go that route.
> 
> What happens to the R3? Just want a second bike?


Yeah, I'm not much of a used carbon guy (though the existence of shops like Calfree have made it a less risky venture). I sold the R3 last year before a cross country move. I liked a lot of things about the R3 (it was a similar project built around their 2012 base level frameset with Sram Force and Zipp 101s), but as I progressed (it was my second bike after a Felt F85), I realized I wanted something a little stiffer and more race oriented geometry and performance wise. I definitely got rid of it too soon, because it has taken me a while to find something I like more and to get the funds together, but such is life. Fortunately, I have finally found what I am looking for and it doesn't break the bank, so bygones... Thank you again though.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Congratulations, man. I know you've been working through this decision for quite a while.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

The 2015 Felt bikes will debut in late July. Why wait? Threaded bb!


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> The 2015 Felt bikes will debut in late July. Why wait? Threaded bb!


Maybe because it's the bike he wants and he can get it sooner (as in "next payday").


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> The 2015 Felt bikes will debut in late July. Why wait? Threaded bb!


Lol, no thanks. Felt's a good brand though and their F4/F5 and Z4/Z5 and AR5 are good values as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LVbob said:


> Congratulations, man. I know you've been working through this decision for quite a while.


It has been quite the interesting journey. I learned some things though and changed my perspective on a few things along the way.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LVbob said:


> Maybe because it's the bike he wants and he can get it sooner (as in "next payday").


Lol….


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, I'm not much of a used carbon guy (though the existence of shops like Calfree have made it a less risky venture). I sold the R3 last year before a cross country move. I liked a lot of things about the R3 (it was a similar project built around their 2012 base level frameset with Sram Force and Zipp 101s), but as I progressed (it was my second bike after a Felt F85), I realized I wanted something a little stiffer and more race oriented geometry and performance wise. I definitely got rid of it too soon, because it has taken me a while to find something I like more and to get the funds together, but such is life. Fortunately, I have finally found what I am looking for and it doesn't break the bank, so bygones... Thank you again though.


Did you end up selling the 2013 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Pro frameset you had as well? I remember on another forum you mentioned selling that and getting a 2014 Felt AR1 and building it up with SRAM Force 22 and some aero wheels.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

You know, you should go the aero route. Buy a Venge, slap on some aero wheels, got to get the Evade too. Just imagine what speeds you be riding at............

Just joking, thought it would be funny. 

I too would have purchased the SL4. I just bought a SW SL3 and pimped it up like Tranzformer suggested. I do not know if it really saved me money but I enjoyed the build anyway.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> Did you end up selling the 2013 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Pro frameset you had as well? I remember on another forum you mentioned selling that and getting a 2014 Felt AR1 and building it up with SRAM Force 22 and some aero wheels.


Yeah, the Roubaix was a harsh lesson. I purchased the frame based solely on the recommendation of my former supervisor (who was a riding buddy at the time). The shop in the small town we lived in then didn't have one in my size or one near it to test ride, but he loved his so much and it had such good reviews that when the shop offered me discount on a higher end model, I went for it. The plan was to build it up with old Sram Red (I was Sram junkie at the time) since the new Red 22 and Force 22 had just come out and the old Red was starting to be discounted. Well, I was offered an opportunity to relocate my family to the East Coast right after that, which is something we really wanted. To make a long story short, after relocating and starting my own business, I couldn't afford to finish the build that started with a close to $3000 frameset. 

It was when weighing the pros and cons of the AR1 and the new Cervelo S3 when I realized that aero road bikes aren't my thing really. When I was looking at those bikes, I was still considering spending more like $3-4K on a bike, but I have come to realize that doesn't make much sense for me either as explained above. It was tough at times, but I'm happy where things ended up. I feel like I am going to end up with what I really want at a price that works for me. I looked closely at a few other endurance race bikes alond the way as well (a cheaper Roubaix and the Domane), but have learned that, as good as they are, I don't enjoy "specialty bikes" as much as I do traditional all-around race bikes. That's just where I fit. 

A random test ride on a Domane also introduced me to the benefits of Shimano Ultegra and how smooth the shifting is (particularly up front). Shimano is now the preference, though I haven't really tried Campy.


----------

